# more questions on how does it work



## weiss (30 May 2006)

Hello people,

I know it has been discussed on some boards here how new pilots get into one of the category - jets, multi or helicopters.  My question is - if one ended up, say, multi - then what?  Is it that he gets to train on type and then flies this type of aircraft only?  Are you assigned to certain base or is there a chance to pick where do you go?  If you get to the operational unit - how long will you stick around then?  I have heard something about job postings - is it like you have to put your name forward and compete for that posting?  What if that job is on another type of aircraft?


----------



## cda84 (30 May 2006)

This is copied off of the Recruiting website for Pilot.
**********************************


Serving as a Pilot in the Canadian Forces is a demanding and rewarding career. The Canadian Forces operate a range of aircraft in a variety of roles. 

Search and Rescue Pilots will fly demanding missions to rescue people in distress. Fighter Pilots will show warring parties the resolve of the international community to bring lasting peace to places like Kosovo. Transport Pilots will participate in Search and Rescue as well as bring humanitarian aid to people around the world. Tactical Helicopter Pilots will support aid distribution and policing peace accords to prevent renewal of violence. And Maritime Patrol Pilots will protect our coasts and support peacekeeping jointly with other Navies around the world. 

Read how the Canadian Air Force is first in world to change body measurement standards for pilots. 




Why become a Military Pilot? 

  We will train you from scratch to be among the best pilots in the world, and pay you well the whole time. 

  You’ll develop your leadership potential and get to use it to make a positive impact on other people’s lives. 

  The Canadian Forces provides more than just a career; it offers you an added community in which you and your family can grow and learn. 

  While the CF team is always ‘on-duty’, you will get a fair amount of free time for a personal life as well. 

  Civilian employers will value your CF training and real-life experience very highly when you choose to move on in your career. 

Attitude, Aptitude, Altitude 

Canadian Forces pilots are among the best in the world. To join this select group of military professionals, you will need to meet a few requirements: 

  At least 20/20 vision uncorrected. Vision standards for re-enrolling CF Pilots will be different; contact your recruiter. 

  A recognized Degree or be working towards one 

Since Canadian Forces Pilots are Officers as well, we seek primarily individuals who have demonstrated strong academic performance at school, a desire to get involved in extra-curricular activities and who have shown some leadership potential such as in student’s council or on a sports team. 

We’ll test you during your application to see if you meet our other requirements, so there’s really only one way to determine if you have the right stuff. Talk to your nearest recruiter (or your unit PSO if you’re already serving in the CF) if you’re interested in a career as a pilot in the Canadian Forces. 


Here’s the deal (Entry Plans) 

The Canadian Forces is now hiring university students and graduates from all degree programs for Pilot Training. You don’t need any flying experience or training to apply: 

  As a Direct Entry Officer (DEO) – including re-enrolees - if you have a university degree from a recognized post-secondary institution. 

  Under the subsidized Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) if you are attending or planning to attend a degree program at a recognized Canadian university, including the Royal Military College. 

  In addition, there is a new Continuing Education Officer Training Program (CEOTP) for applicants with a high school diploma, with the understanding that they will complete a degree while a serving member. This program is open to skilled pilots and former CF Pilots. For more info, please contact the nearest CFRC or call 1-800-856-8488. 

  As a serving officer in the Canadian Forces who is operationally qualified (occupational transfer) or not (reassignment), or as serving Non-Commissioned Member in the Canadian Forces (subject to the annual intake requirements of in-service training programs). 




Canadian pilot training is world-renowned. Air Forces from around the world send their student pilots here to train through NATO Flying Training in Canada (NFTC), the same program you will study under once you are accepted. 

Common Officer Training 

All Officers of the Canadian Forces will take this training. 

  Phase I. Basic Officer Training: Upon selection into the Pilot occupation, you will be enrolled in the Canadian Forces as an Officer Cadet and will then proceed to the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec, for a six week Initial Assessment Period (IAP) and then a seven week Basic Officer Training Course (BOTC). At Saint-Jean, you will be introduced to life in the Canadian Forces. You will learn military regulations and customs as well as leadership techniques and acquire the fundamental military skills of drill, dress, deportment, weapon handling and first aid. You will also participate in physical training and sports programs. The Basic Officer Training Course is given in either English or French (depending on your fluency) and successful completion is a prerequisite for further training. For those enrolled under the DEO entry plan, you will then be commissioned in the rank of Second Lieutenant. 


  Phase II. Second Language Training (SLT). After successful completion of the Initial Assessment Phase and then Basic Officer Training Course, you will attend Second Language Training for a period of up to seven months, depending on the entry plan selected and your particular ability to function in the second official language. SLT training is also given in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu Quebec. 


Pilot Training: All pilot candidates will take this training 

  Primary Flying Training (PFT). This course is designed to introduce you to military flying and procedures. Successful completion of this course is mandatory to continue on to BFT (Basic Flying Training) at Canadian Forces Base Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan. 

  Prerequisite Training. This training will be administered sometime prior to Wings Graduation, usually prior to Basic Flying Training (BFT). It includes: 
    Aeromedical Training (AMT): This course is intended to acquaint personnel with the effects of high ‘G’ forces and high altitudes on the body, and to instruct them on the correct operation of the oxygen supply system and the ejection seat found in the Harvard II aircraft. 
    Basic Land Survival Course (BLSC): Following your AMT, you will be required to complete a one-week Basic Land Survival Course in the Winnipeg area. 
    Basic Sea Survival Course (BSSC): This course is given in Comox BC and includes parachute landing techniques, water entry and sea survival skills. 

  Basic Flying Training (BFT). The Basic Flying Training Course is held at 15 Wing Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan at the NATO Flight Training Centre (NFTC). Here you will receive the bulk of your flying training. This course is approximately eight months in duration and consists of classroom, simulator and in-flight instruction on flying-related subjects and officer development (leadership). Near the end of your BFT course, you will be selected for one of three training paths: Rotary Wing (Helicopters), Multi-Engine or Fast Jet (which includes Instructional duties on the Harvard II aircraft). Selection for the three training paths is based on your flying performance, academic performance and your officer development evaluation. 

  Advanced Flying Training (AFT) 
    If you are selected for Rotary Wing Training, you will return to Portage la Prairie (Southport) for your Basic Helicopter Course on the Jet Ranger Helicopter. 
    If you are selected for Multi-Engine Training, you will fly the Beech Raytheon King Air C-90A, also in Southport. 
    If you are selected to fly Fighter or Training aircraft, you will remain in Moose Jaw at the NATO Flying Training Centre to take additional training on the Harvard II. After this additional training, you will then transition to the British Aerospace Hawk jet aircraft. 


*** Upon successful completion of the AFT phase, whether at Southport or in Moose Jaw, you will be awarded your pilot wings. *** 

Thereafter, you will proceed to an Operational Training Unit (OTU) for instruction on the aircraft and in the role you have been awarded. 

Finally, you will proceed to an Operational Squadron where you will fly missions in the role you have been trained for. 


 Phase IV Fighter Training 

 Blackhawk Helicopter Training 



As a Pilot in the Canadian Forces, you can expect to work in a wide variety of environmental areas ranging from the northernmost parts of Canada to duties with the Canadian Navy traveling throughout the world. Depending on the role you are trained for, you could be working irregular hours and being away from home for several days or occasionally weeks at a time. Should you be a Maritime Helicopter Pilot you will spend up to six months at a stretch aboard one of Canada’s Navy ships on Atlantic or global cruises. 

  Maritime Aircraft – The Aurora long-range patrol aircraft and the Sea King helicopter are flown in support of maritime operations. The Sea King will eventually be replaced by the Sikorsky S-92 “Cyclone”. 

  Transport Aircraft – Pilots employed in Transport fly the Hercules, Buffalo, Twin Otter, A-310 Airbus, Challenger fixed-wing aircraft or the Cormorant helicopter. 

  Fighter Aircraft – Pilots selected to fly fighters will operate the CF-18 aircraft 

  Tactical Helicopter Aircraft – Pilots posted to a Tactical Rotary Wing Squadron will receive operational training on the Griffon helicopter. 

   “Ground Tours” – A Pilot’s career is not one of continuous flying duties. After several flying ‘tours’ (3-5 years each), you may be selected for employment in a staff position such as aircraft projects or flight safety investigation. 

  Instructional Tours – During your career, you can expect to instruct at either BFT, AFT or at an Operational Training Unit (OTU). Many Canadian Forces Pilots believe this to be the highlight of their careers. 


Personal Life 

You may think that life in the military is 24 hours a day, seven days a week; all about physical work, marching everywhere; and being told what to do and when to do it with no time for yourself. Well, think again. 

Members of the Canadian Forces are also members of the local community, with families and many outside interests. Although there are times during training, domestic emergencies and foreign deployments that will see you working long hours, the typical routine will see you working about 40-hour workweeks – similar to the private sector. 

We understand the need to see that serving members have a balanced work and home life. This is extremely important in ensuring our highly trained professionals can concentrate at their operational tasks, knowing their family and friends are happy and supported. 

The Canadian Forces also recognizes that everyone needs personal time; we’re not only here to protect and promote a Canadian and democratic way of life, we want you to live it as well. 

Your free time is your own, and you will get roughly as much free time as your civilian counterparts for everyday personal and social activities. 

Furthermore, there are all kinds of hobby clubs and sports teams at every base and on every ship, and our Military Family Resource Centres have many interesting workshops and courses for everyone – not just those with a family. 

If you’d rather join a club or pursue some activity away from the CF, go ahead. We want you to enjoy your free time. Whether you use one of our resources our not, they’re available as long as you’re associated with the CF. 

And you won’t have to live in ‘military barracks’ except temporarily while you are on some of your training courses. Many members of the Canadian Forces rent apartments or buy houses in nearby towns; and our pay rates can make it possible for you to buy that house sooner than you might think. 


What’s in it for me? (Pay and Benefits) 

We’ll provide everything you need to become not only a pilot but also a leader and a broadly experienced professional. 

CF Pilots are paid very competitively, right from the start. The pay, combined with the training, the challenge and the other benefits the Canadian Forces offer (including 4- to 5-weeks paid annual vacation, full medical and dental coverage, and more), helps make the career as a pilot one of the most highly desired for entry in the Canadian Forces. 

CF Piloting experience is highly valued by civilian employers including airlines, corporate and charter flight departments, flight training companies, aircraft manufacturers and aerospace industry suppliers. Because there is a lot more to our career, your leadership skills and experience with diverse environments and responsibilities will appeal to all employers since they know you can handle the challenge and get the job done. 

After your initial12 weeks Basic Officer Training course your pay will jump to $40,000. From there, your salary will rise to $64,000, even $90,000 once you become a Captain within a few short years. There’s special bonus pay too – aircrew allowance, and for field operations. 

And at the end of your military career, you’ll be highly marketable as both a pilot and leader in team-management and operations. 

There’s a lot in this career. Are you Ready for Takeoff? 




Some of the related civilian occupations for departing military pilots are: 

  Airline, Corporate Jet or Helicopter pilot 

  Water bomber or medical evacuation pilot 

  Transport Canada Pilot Inspector 

  Test/Delivery Pilot for an aircraft manufacturer 

  Flight Instructor (basic through Jets or Helicopters) 

  Manager of a Flight Operations department


----------



## weiss (31 May 2006)

sda, I can cut and paste myself, and read too.  I have read everything there is on official websites, including sub-sites and training sillabuses.  Thanx anyway.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jun 2006)

> ...Tactical Helicopter Pilots will support aid distribution and policing peace accords to prevent renewal of violence....



OMFG...where's that puking smilie when I need it most?  

Blechhhhh!

*Click not here, ye who are faint of heart!!!*


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jun 2006)

I noticed that he switched off the NVGs when the two crewmembers started to Kiss on the ground......  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jun 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> *Click not here, ye who are faint of heart!!!*


*
.....or if you like music*  :crybaby:  That was just painful.


----------



## mdh (1 Jun 2006)

> Tactical Helicopter Pilots will support aid distribution and policing peace accords to prevent renewal of violence....



I dunno, I found it kind of inspiring.... 

cheers, mdh


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2006)

Sorry JM but the kid's now day's just aren't into Sinatra and that there Big Band music.... I know I know back when you were a wee laddie but then again back then your biggest fear was dinosaurs and dying of the consumption  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> OMFG...where's that puking smilie when I need it most?
> 
> Blechhhhh!
> 
> *Click not here, ye who are faint of heart!!!*


 Well now...I thought that was great...the music was kind of thrashy...there were choppers (love 'em) and military personnel...perfect ;D

HL


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *
> .....or if you like music*  :crybaby:  That was just painful.



Don't worry, Bob.  Just don't use your hearing horn...or did you finally get the "magical electrical ear" hearing device recently perfected?  Best part of that, is you can still hear things yet keep your hands on your walker since you don't have to keep raising the hearing horn to your ear every time someone says something?  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## weiss (2 Jun 2006)

nice video, duey.  Lovely music too.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Best part of that, is you can still hear things yet keep your hands on your walker


I got one of those power chairs.....so I could see what it felt like to be "mechanized infantry." 

Now can we _please_ unhijack the thread so the airforce guy will stop pickin' on me....I'm sensitive, ya know   :'(


----------



## weiss (13 Jun 2006)

whos music on the background anyway?  I'd like to have a CD with all that stuff.  Such  lovely song, clear voice and all.


----------



## pipstah (14 Jun 2006)

rage against the machine.... dont remember the name of the CD but that's the one with a grey cover with something burning...


----------



## Astrodog (14 Jun 2006)

Testify by Rage Against the Machine (album: Battle of Los Angeles)


----------



## flyboy140 (3 Jul 2006)

Once selected to for a certain type of flying (fighter/multi/helo) you tend to stay in that community. I'm not saying you can't switch but it is usually an uphill battle (ask any Sea King pilot who is trying to get a fixed wing slot). Years ago when we all graduated from the same basic flying course, switches were far more common. 
Flyboy140


----------



## weiss (8 Jul 2006)

Thank you flyboy.  Yours is the first response on the topic, out of 14 previous ones.  Honestly I lost any hope to hear answers to my questions.

Now another one - how often pilots are shuffled? Say, is it possible to actually settle somewhere and buy a house and live "almost normal" type life?


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Jul 2006)

Weiss, the career managers generally try to use a 4 year posting cycle for regular flying aircrew (the Captains, essentially).  One would expect a posting to a different job/unit after that.  That's not to say that folks might not stay at the same Wing, or even the same unit, but if their employment changes substantially (promotion or transfer to another type) they will likely be posted to a new unit.

Cheers,
Duey


----------

